# Rainbird 3504 - Turning off one sprinkler head



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey all... I've been trying to call Rainbird assistance but after 10 mins of menus it says they can't take call now. So here it is...

I have a zone with 5 Rainbird 3504 heads and one of them is completely unnecessary and seriously swamping one small section. I can't find any info about turning individual heads off. Any way?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Unscrew it from the riser/swing pipe. Cap the riser. Alternatively, change the nozzle to a lower flow nozzle and reduce the amount of water it puts down.


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm having the same issue. Will a cap be available at the hardware store or is it rain bird specific?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Lowe's has the caps, not sure about.hd.


----------

